# Looking for fence pillar topper ideas



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm looking for some ideas on what to add to the top of my fence pillars.
The fence I built this year has 9 foam pillars between the pvc fence sections and another 6 pillars with chain between them on the driveway.








I had a couple of the bases come unglued on Halloween so I'm adding a 5/16 threaded rod to them between the top and bottom plywood pieces. I've left them long until I decide what to add to the tops so I can use them to secure the topper. 
I'm looking for something a bit unique but it needs to be sturdy and not too expensive. 
Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I picked up some plastic urns at the dollar store this year. They were on sale for 75cents since they were getting rid of the summers gardening supplies. They were the right scale to fit on top of my 12x12x48 pilars. I just painted them black. Next year I plan on adding some "dead" ivy in each one of them.
The main thing is not to be in a hurry and just wait and see what you can find in the off seasons when the prices are better.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Scale is important! Big is better. Someone here made some colums topped with large (bowling ball sized) orbs that looked cool. Sometimes I think you need to trade off scale for durability. I think that's why many people use the resin gargoyles (which are usually a bit too small)...they at least last and don't get too banged up year after year. Looks like you def need to trim out the tops before adding something on top.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

How about some Gargoyles? I have two of them that we use in the house. We sit them on top of our Grandfather clock. They are about a foot tall and made of foam....We have had them for several years and I can't, for the life of me, remember where I got them though!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Gargoyles are obviously popular. I am using coach lantern type lights on mine, similar to the Haunted Mansion. I would suggest using something that follows your haunts name. Ravens, if its are called Raven Manor, skulls if it is Skull Hill...you get the drift.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I really like the carriage lantern idea... If you don't want to do it on every post, you could do lanterns on either side of the entry and urns (or other objects) on the rest, or perhaps lanterns at the 2 ends of the sidewalk (far left & right in photo)... As said previously, wait & see what you can find: yard sales, flea markets, craigslist, etc. Even repainted blowmolds or jack o'lanterns could work - imagination is key!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I do not use the coach lanterns on every post, just the entrance posts. On the others I used a styrofoam ball painted to look like a stone orb decoration. I sit stuff, like spiders or a raven on the balls.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think an alternating combination of Gargoyles and lanterns would look great too!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I should have bought a dozen more of the busts from Michael's since we're doing more of a Haunted Mansion theme next year.
Anyone see these on clearance anywhere?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas. Since I was able to find 15 of the skulls from Walgreen's, we went with them. We made the candles which use the battery operated tealights to hide the washer and nut on the top.


----------

